# Henry Maudslay Steam Engine



## cfellows (Feb 8, 2008)

I found this drawing of a marine steam engine in a model steam engine book I picked up at the Kew Bridge Steam Museum in London a number of years ago. The engine was purportedly designed by Henry Maudslay, although I don't know if it was ever built. I've tried for years to find other drawings or photos of the engine without success. I'd really like to build a model of it and would like to have some different views to get proportions. Have any of you ever seen this engine anywhere before?

Chuck


----------



## tel (Feb 9, 2008)

Certainly an elegant and interesting engine. Might have to keep that pic for future reference.


----------

